# Closed  Points for Rent: 128 OKW and 100 BCV at $9/point



## Kessock

We have a total of 228 points available for rent. They have a last use date of August 31st 2019. They are available for $9/point.

I suggest that as availability is limited that you provide a list of resorts in order of preference.

Thank you


----------



## armyone22

Any studios at any resorts in WDW for July 26th-29th?  Or any two of those nights?  Like Friday and Saturday or Saturday and Sunday nights?


----------



## McKinneypayne

Needing 228 points for a 1 bedroom villa at Wilderness 7/27/19 arrival - 8/2/19 departure. Site says its avail


----------



## McKinneypayne

Kessock said:


> We have a total of 228 points available for rent. They have a last use date of August 31st 2019. They are available for $12/point.
> 
> I suggest that as availability is limited that you provide a list of resorts in order of preference.
> 
> Thank you!


Are these stlll available


----------



## bfost87

Kessock said:


> We have a total of 228 points available for rent. They have a last use date of August 31st 2019. They are available for $12/point.
> 
> I suggest that as availability is limited that you provide a list of resorts in order of preference.
> 
> Thank you!



Is there any availability Aug 2 - 7?


----------



## Kessock

armyone22 said:


> Any studios at any resorts in WDW for July 26th-29th?  Or any two of those nights?  Like Friday and Saturday or Saturday and Sunday nights?


Hi,  The only consecutive nights are at Saratoga.  These are 21st 22nd and 23rd
Regards John


----------



## Kessock

bfost87 said:


> Is there any availability Aug 2 - 7?


Yes, the nights of 5th, 6th and 7th at Saratoga .


----------



## iheartjily

Are there any studios available for the night of Aug 30?


----------



## Kessock

iheartjily said:


> Are there any studios available for the night of Aug 30?


Sorry, there are currently none avaoialable


----------



## Kessock

Kessock said:


> We have a total of 228 points available for rent. They have a last use date of August 31st 2019. They are available for $12/point.
> 
> I suggest that as availability is limited that you provide a list of resorts in order of preference.
> 
> Thank you!





McKinneypayne said:


> Needing 228 points for a 1 bedroom villa at Wilderness 7/27/19 arrival - 8/2/19 departure. Site says its avail


Hi, The 31st July and the 1st August are not available in that period.  Would you like me to book what is available?​


----------



## gcarver17

Kessock said:


> We have a total of 228 points available for rent. They have a last use date of August 31st 2019. They are available for $12/point.
> 
> I suggest that as availability is limited that you provide a list of resorts in order of preference.
> 
> Thank you!




do you know of any studios available for July 25th - July 29th?  it's just 2 adults

thanks


----------



## adenton2000

Any studios available 8/8 to 8/11?

Thank you!


----------



## Kessock

gcarver17 said:


> do you know of any studios available for July 25th - July 29th?  it's just 2 adults
> 
> thanks





gcarver17 said:


> do you know of any studios available for July 25th - July 29th?  it's just 2 adults
> 
> thanks


The only availability is 25th and 28th


----------



## I-Love-Dopey

Looking for a studio for July 31- aug 3.  Last minute  trip.  Thanks!


----------



## Judy Allen

Any availability in a studio Aug 19-22?


----------



## coconutsunshine

Hi there, looking for a studio, one night, Aug 22  I private messaged you as well!


----------



## Kessock

Hi

Thanks for your enquiry.

I’ve just checked for the night of 22 August.  The only availability is the Grand Floridian, standard view, at 21 points.

To book we require:
Names of all your guests,
Your home address,
A contact phone number,
The ages of any children in your group.

Please note that I will be uncontactable tomorrow as I am traveling.

Regards

John


----------



## I-Love-Dopey

I-Love-Dopey said:


> Looking for a studio for July 31- aug 3.  Last minute  trip.  Thanks!


Anything avail? Ty


----------



## Kessock

I-Love-Dopey said:


> Anything avail? Ty


Hi,
Sorry.  There is 31sf at AK Kidani and Jambo
and 31st and 2nd at Saratoga. Nothing at anywhere else.
John


----------



## accm816

Family of 3. I am interested at 
bay lake tower/contemporary, park view if possible 
polynesian
animal kingdom lodge, savannah view. 
please check if is available at those date 8/31-9/4 or 8/31-9/2
currently i have AKL resort book with disney for 9/2-9/4 if price is right i can cancel and pay here


----------



## Weimaraner

I’m looking for the night of Thur Aug 15 and possibly Wed Aug 14 if there is availability. Two people for studio or one bed. Top choices are Beach, BW, Akl savanna, blt, poly, wildnerness, Boulder. Don’t want old key west/Saratoga for this trip.


----------



## coconutsunshine

Kessock said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your enquiry.
> 
> I’ve just checked for the night of 22 August.  The only availability is the Grand Floridian, standard view, at 21 points.
> 
> To book we require:
> Names of all your guests,
> Your home address,
> A contact phone number,
> The ages of any children in your group.
> 
> Please note that I will be uncontactable tomorrow as I am traveling.
> 
> Regards
> 
> John



Sorry just Pm'd you, I thought you were travelling yesterday not today! Hope to hear from you when you can!!


----------



## Clado

Hi, I’m looking for a standard studio for my family from Sept 1-8. Boardwalk or Beach club would be best but open to other choices. 
I have rented points before on *********** and with broker. 
Thank you,
Lise


----------



## pamacme

Hi, I am looking for a studio on 9/1 preferably at Old Key West but Saratoga Springs or Boardwalk Villas is ok too.   Thanks


----------



## beatemtigers

Anything available Aug 7-10. 2 adults 1 child


----------



## gtleo106

I am looking for a studio for two adults for any three consecutive nights between July 28 and August 10.  Thanks.


----------



## coconutsunshine

Me again! Our dates changed, we are now looking for a studio for Aug 23rd! Thanks! Pm'd you as well


----------



## Hoffman4dis

Kessock said:


> We have a total of 228 points available for rent. They have a last use date of August 31st 2019. They are available for $10/point.
> 
> I suggest that as availability is limited that you provide a list of resorts in order of preference.
> 
> Thank you


Do you know if the points have to be booked by the last use date or does travel just have to be completed by that date?


----------



## CatsnDogs

Hi
I am looking for a studio August 29-30

Thanks


----------



## Princess Merida

Interested in Animal Kingdom 2 bedroom 8/26-8/31


----------



## dmb

Hi.  I'm looking for OKW studio Sunday, August 25th to Friday, August 30th - 5 nights.   Thank you.


----------



## flowerpetals48

Is there any availability in a studio anywhere on 8/16? (Prefer animal kingdom, bay lake or boardwalk if at all possible). Or a 2-bedroom 8/19-8/21?


----------



## blessedby3

We need one night, July 26th.  Its for 2 adults and one child.  A studio would be great, preferably AKL but could do any


----------



## shopaholicmom22

Looking to rent a studio at any of the WDW resorts from August 27th to September 1st,2019.


----------



## sethschroeder

Kessock said:


> We have a total of 228 points available for rent. They have a last use date of August 31st 2019. They are available for $10/point.
> 
> I suggest that as availability is limited that you provide a list of resorts in order of preference.
> 
> Thank you



PM Sent


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

Sent you a pm


----------



## TJ Bryant

Kessock said:


> We have a total of 228 points available for rent. They have a last use date of August 31st 2019. They are available for $10/point.
> 
> I suggest that as availability is limited that you provide a list of resorts in order of preference.
> 
> Thank you



Good afternoon. Do you still have 45 points left?  Looking at an available one bedroom villa lake view at Bay Lake Tower for Saturday August 31 for 45 points. Thanks!


----------



## PrincessNelly

Hello,

Do you have points left? Looking for 16. 8/11-8/12 stadard studio @ Kidani


----------



## ballouw

Looking for Studio October 20-26 willing to do partial stay especially if checking out on 26th.  Prefer Animal Kingdom or Boardwalk. Thanks


----------



## Violet Parr

Hello!  Looking for a studio for a party of 5 for one night only on August 3rd!  Thanks!


----------



## Nick Richardson

party of 4
studio at animal kingdom lodge/old key west/saratoga springs/boardwalk
august 17th thru 21st 4 nights 

prefer a studio


----------



## constancea

Any availability at BW or BC this week or next in studio or 1 bedroom?


----------



## Brian Rothery

Couple looking for anything Aug 16th - 19th?  BW or AK would be first choices.


----------



## jennifer helfrich

Looking for a two bed at BLT, BCV or BWV for Jan 18th-26th.


----------



## Molfetto

Looking for two nights - 8/13-8/15, just a studio.  Please let me know if you have any points left.


----------



## NC State Tigger

Do you still have points available?


----------



## dmb

Kessock said:


> We have a total of 228 points available for rent. They have a last use date of August 31st 2019. They are available for $10/point.
> 
> I suggest that as availability is limited that you provide a list of resorts in order of preference.
> 
> Thank you



Hi John.

We would like to stay in Sarasota Springs standard view studio August 26 & 27th and then Sarasota Springs standard view 1 bedroom August 28th & 29th.  It looks like they are available.  A total 84 points.  Please let us know and we will give you our contact info.  Thank you.

David


----------



## Dandreta

Do you still have points?


----------



## schhei

Kessock said:


> We have a total of 228 points available for rent. They have a last use date of August 31st 2019. They are available for $10/point.
> 
> I suggest that as availability is limited that you provide a list of resorts in order of preference.
> 
> Thank you



Is there any availability for one night August 20? Preference for Animal Kingdom Studio or any studio  
Thank you,


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

Hi there,

We are looking for AUGUST 18-22

1.  SSR Preferred 1 BR:
2. OKW STANDARD 2BR.

Thanks!

OttawaDisGirl


----------



## DoleWhipDani

Hello! 
I am looking for either a studio or 1 bedroom on WDW Property for the following dates: 8/1-8/5 or 8/2- 8/6. I am willing to make it a split stay if there is limited availability.  

Thank you for looking I truly appreciate it!

Dani


----------



## JenEMT

Hello.  Looking for one night August 15th and possibly two nights the 18th-20th.  Two adults.  Prefer studio, but open.


----------



## Daisy143

PM Message sent


----------



## Trs5257

Hello. Is there anything available August 15 - 18th? Prefer studio but would consider anything that is open.


----------



## Valeden

Hi, looking for 6,7 or 8 nights prefer 1 bedroom ...prefer last week august if anything available  split is okay...

Thank you


----------



## beatemtigers

Need 1 night oct 11....1 or 2 bdr


----------



## boyd2284

Anything for AKL or poly 4 nights. Best available for either.


----------



## ibdavidpark

Hello Kessock.

Do you still have BCV points available?

If so, and if there is availability for a four night stay starting either 8/25 or 8/27, I'd be interested in renting from you.

Thank you.


----------



## Kessock

bump


----------



## TJ Bryant

Kessock said:


> bump


PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## Radyam

Kessock said:


> We have a total of 228 points available for rent. They have a last use date of August 31st 2019. They are available for $9/point.
> 
> I suggest that as availability is limited that you provide a list of resorts in order of preference.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Radyam

Radyam said:


> [/QUOTE how much would it cost for OKW for 24th June 2020 for 14 nights, thanks ]


----------



## cmanuli

Any points left? And are they transferable? Meaning not banked?


----------



## Radyam

McKinneypayne said:


> Are these stlll available


How many points do I need to rent for 14 nights, thanks


----------



## mickeychickie

HI!  Looking for the impossible - either 8/17-8/19 any day if not both and/or 8/30-31 - again any or all dates deluxe studio anywhere 

Thank you for checking!


----------



## Disneymad$

I’m looking for the 27 Aug.I can see availability can u confirm if u have points left
TIA


----------



## dmb

Sending private message. Thank you.


----------



## Kessock

Radyam said:


> How many points do I need to rent for 14 nights, thanks


Hi,

Sorry but these points expire 1st September


----------



## Kessock

mickeychickie said:


> HI!  Looking for the impossible - either 8/17-8/19 any day if not both and/or 8/30-31 - again any or all dates deluxe studio anywhere
> 
> Thank you for checking!


Sorry, there is nothing for studios.  There is availability for 1 bedroom


----------



## Kessock

Disneymad$ said:


> I’m looking for the 27 Aug.I can see availability can u confirm if u have points left
> TIA


Yes we have some points left


----------



## mickeychickie

Kessock said:


> Sorry, there is nothing for studios.  There is availability for 1 bedroom


Hi   can you tell me how many points it would take?  and can you check again this morning for the studio?  Thanks again for your help with this  very much appreciated!


----------



## LyseBri23

Hi! Anything available for August 22nd and 23rd? Thank you very much for checking.


----------



## Disneymad$

Kessock said:


> Yes we have some points left


Can you pm me however can you tell me how I find my messages. I’m new to this site?  Well not new as I read but have never posted 
I was going to PM you but didn’t know how ha ha


----------



## taylordemon

Anything available the 8th-11th?


----------



## Aishaahm

Still waiting for a followup to our PM, thanks!


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Would like one night at the boardwalk. Sent you a message with details.


----------



## CDN Prince Charming

Hi John,

Fellow DVC member here looking for points for a last minute, last week of August trip. 
How many points do u have left?  I’m interested in whatever u have left. 

Thanks 
Alec
CDN Prince Charming


----------



## AnnaP

Anything left for Aug 29-Sept 1? 2-3 adults and 2 kids? One of the kids is 2 so I'm not sure if Disney counts him yet  for the room since he's still free


----------



## jonsie563

Hello, I am interested in a studio at Boulder Ridge Villas Aug 30th with check out on Sept 1st. Please let me know if you still have points. Thank you.


----------



## hurt817

I'm a DVC member who's out of points.  There is showing availability @ BLT 1 bedroom/Lake View on 8/21-22 (one night) for 37 points.  I'm interested in renting points for this night if you still have any left.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## lauraj333

August 30, checking out Sep 3-4 nights. 2 adults, 2 children studio?


----------



## lauraj333

Hello. Looking for August 30 for 4 nights. 2 adults, 2 children studio. Any availability?


----------



## jpwilson

Hi! I am interested in a studio at BRV 8/30-9/1 for 2 adults. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tayann

By chance is there any 1 night stay at Bay lake, any night this month will work, thanks


----------



## lodge

Hello. I am looking to use 25 points for two nights Sept 2-4, or 30 points, same dates different resort.


----------

